# How many people hunt squirrels with dogs?



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

All:

I was just curious as to how many folks on here use dogs to hunt squirrels? I saw and replied to one post about a JRT as a squirrel dog. We hunt with Treeing Feist. I grew up still hunting squirrels without dogs like most people but got into the squirrel dog realm a while back and think it's a blast!


----------

